# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > تاپیک های آموزشی و دنباله دار >  آموزش مقدماتی تا پیشرفته زبان php توسط رضا مقدم

## martoor

سلام خدمت دوستان عزیزم، 
بنده قصد دارم در طول چند جلسه کوتاه زبان  برنامه نویسی php رو به صورت حرفه ای آموزش بدم، البته آموزش های زیادی  برای php به رایگان توی وب وجود داره، بنده هم ندیده همه رو قبول دارم اما  سبک ها مختلف هستند.
در طول این آموزش که اولین جلسه رو با سرماخوردگی و سردرد و ... همین امروز ضبط کردم قراره یک سیستم مدیریت محتوا کوچک بنویسیم.

جلسه اول:
- متغییر ها در php
- کار با متغییر ها
- آرایه ها در php
- کار با آرایه ها
- توابع کاربردی برای کار با آرایه ها


روزی 1 جلسه در ادامه این تایپیک قرار می دم و سعی می کنم 10 روزه نهایتاً تموم شه، حتی کمتر.


لینک دانلود مستقیم با حجم 34 مگابایت

----------


## MMSHFE

انتقال به بخش تاپیکهای آموزشی

----------

